# Hot Flashes, Ear Aches - IBS?



## karen143 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can hot flashes and ear aches be part of IBS symptoms? My daughter is on IBS medicine right now but the doctor doesn't think that is truly her problem. She has severe hot flashes and ear pains along with nausea, cramping indigestion and severe constipation. It also seems not matter what she eats she cramps up.I was just wondering if anyone else has the hot flashes? (she is only 20 years old). (this all started when she ate some bad food)


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

karen143 said:


> Can hot flashes and ear aches be part of IBS symptoms? My daughter is on IBS medicine right now but the doctor doesn't think that is truly her problem. She has severe hot flashes and ear pains along with nausea, cramping indigestion and severe constipation. It also seems not matter what she eats she cramps up.I was just wondering if anyone else has the hot flashes? (she is only 20 years old). (this all started when she ate some bad food)


Hot flashes (listed as flushing of head and neck) are a commonly reported non-GI symptom of IBS according to an article by the University of North Carolina Functional GI center, a major IBS research facility. Dr. Palsson, one of the authors, also has a video on non-GI symptoms archived on the Center site. Here's the article.http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-handouts/IBS%20Beyond%20the%20Bowel.pdfI experience these hot flashes. Some IBSers report cold flashes, although it's not on the list. I do not have ear pain, but I do experience a weird vibration in one ear when other IBS symptoms are bad. I've only encountered one other person who reports a similar problem with the ear. I have asked the experts, and they don't know.


----------



## KimG (May 23, 2012)

karen143 said:


> Can hot flashes and ear aches be part of IBS symptoms? My daughter is on IBS medicine right now but the doctor doesn't think that is truly her problem. She has severe hot flashes and ear pains along with nausea, cramping indigestion and severe constipation. It also seems not matter what she eats she cramps up.I was just wondering if anyone else has the hot flashes? (she is only 20 years old). (this all started when she ate some bad food)


I am 37 and have the same problem, but found out it is a combination of allergies, both food and outdoor along with reflux and IBS. Has she been checked for allergies?


----------



## karen143 (Dec 13, 2011)

She was tested for Gluten and Lactose but that is it. And that is a no on both of those.I haven't been on here for a while, since this post a ton has happened.I will start another post on what is happening with her.


----------

